# USPS anyone have exp. with claims



## Shinob1 (Apr 27, 2012)

So the Griswold skillet I ordered is lost somewhere. It shows delivered and it isn't in my hands. It is insured, but I have never delt with a claim. Does anyone have experience with claims?


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 27, 2012)

oops sounds like it got delivered to the mailman's house and you get the privilege of tracking saying its yours. Gl with that.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, dealing with that now with a knife that was delivered to the wrong place. PITA, bottom line, you are not getting it. Every post office seems to operate independantly of one another, the post office in SLC will say something different than the post office in Houstan, and no one will give you a straight answer.

I am using Fed Ex or UPS from now on.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Do I have any chance of getting the insurance money? I'll be out 100$. Not happy about this at all.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 27, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Yup, dealing with that now with a knife that was delivered to the wrong place. PITA, bottom line, you are not getting it. Every post office seems to operate independantly of one another, the post office in SLC will say something different than the post office in Houstan, and no one will give you a straight answer.
> 
> I am using Fed Ex or UPS from now on.



That's why I send stuff "Signature Required".


----------



## don (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had to claim insurance for USPS for a damaged guitar. I provided a lot of pictures and a lot of comparables (used guitars listings, body replacements from multiple vendors, etc), and was provided a check for the full insurance price.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to go to the post office tomorrow to see if I can get anywhere with them. This sounds like it may be a bit of a battle.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 27, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> I'm going to go to the post office tomorrow to see if I can get anywhere with them. This sounds like it may be a bit of a battle.



you need a copy of the receipt and the insurance stub and file the claim and they have like 6 months to pay you, if they decide too. have fun


----------



## The Edge (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never had anything lost from the USPS. Had a shipment misshipped before, but it did make it to me eventually. My only problems have been with UPS, where I've been home when the item/s were supposedly delivered, and nothing. Even with insurance on the package, they would not pay out b/c they said it was delivered by their own system. I think the main thing to learn is that this can happen no matter how an item is shipped. Signature on delivery is always a big plus, and go with a shipping company you can trust. Also, it helps to go through a reputable dealer, since, at least through UPS, they are the ones that have to file the claim. I would wait to pass judgement on how hard it'll be to file the claim until you actually go down there and talk to them. Keep your hopes up, it may be easier than you think, and there's a good chance you'll get your money back. Only sad part may be that you don't have the pan in your hands now. Anyway, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 27, 2012)

What a major bummer. Hope it works out.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I was really looking forward to using the pan this weekend. I have been planning for a month or to get a Griswold. Hopefully I will get lucky and the pan will make it to me.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 27, 2012)

My mother sent all of her tax information to her accountant this year and failed to note the apartment number. She just sent it through the regular mail with no tracking or signature on delivery option. Weeks later (after the accountant filed an extension and my mother contemplated buying identity theft insurance) the package showed back up on her doorstep covered in postal stamps, but intact. I will keep my fingers crossed that the same happens for you...maybe it went to a neighbors house or someone punched the wrong key at the post office. Annoying, either way.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a Post Office box because it is near my house, and I need an out of house address. I am there many times a week, sending and shipping. When I have a package that I am not simply returning to someone, I drive 30 minutes away to the UPS store and ship it there.

Sorry this happened, keep in mind that the USPS tracking system is incredibly useless and this may mean it is coming tomorrow. I've seen stranger things happen. It's not abnormal for their tracking to take 3 days to pick up the number at all, then it just says it was "accepted at source" and then 5 days later it shows up at your door and they change it to say "delivered". Useless!


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 27, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better I had a shipment coming from California through USPS that showed up as delivered on the tracking info three days before it actually was. I have no idea why.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm...Maybe I will get it tomorrow. The "expected" delivery date is for Saturday.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 27, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Hmm...Maybe I will get it tomorrow. The "expected" delivery date is for Saturday.



Well, there you go. Positive thinking will have that Griswold in your hands tomorrow. Although I have had a few packages from USPS get delayed by an extra day beyond the "expected" date, but it's always only been one more day.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 28, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I have a Post Office box because it is near my house, and I need an out of house address. I am there many times a week, sending and shipping. When I have a package that I am not simply returning to someone, I drive 30 minutes away to the UPS store and ship it there.
> 
> Sorry this happened, keep in mind that the USPS tracking system is incredibly useless and this may mean it is coming tomorrow. I've seen stranger things happen. It's not abnormal for their tracking to take 3 days to pick up the number at all, then it just says it was "accepted at source" and then 5 days later it shows up at your door and they change it to say "delivered". Useless!



+1. I ship/receive a lotta eBay type stuff, and I've experienced this(from both ends) time and time again...


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I called the local office and the carrier said that they delivered it to my front porch yesterday. So now I have to file a claim and go through that mess. Oh well. :curse:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe the person on the phone is just reading off of the same inaccurate screen that alarmed you in the first place and the package will show up on your doorstep later today (the "expected" delivery date). I wouldn't give up hope yet...


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Maybe the person on the phone is just reading off of the same inaccurate screen that alarmed you in the first place and the package will show up on your doorstep later today (the "expected" delivery date). I wouldn't give up hope yet...



When I called they spoke to my mailperson. They said it was covered in duct tape and that they dropped it off on my porch.

I am hoping that somehow it makes it to me.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 29, 2012)

Not knowing where you live, is it possible that a neighbor picked it up for safe keeping?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, could it have been a simple mistake by the mail carrier? My house number is 2336, and I get mail for 2366 on a regular basis.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 29, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Also, could it have been a simple mistake by the mail carrier? My house number is 2336, and I get mail for 2366 on a regular basis.



Same here. I have retrieved many a package "delivered" to me from my nice neighbor's porch (1919 vs. 1917).


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Possible it went to a neighbor. I live in a condo complex and haven't had any issues before. Somebody got it, just not sure who it was. :curse:


----------



## zitangy (Apr 30, 2012)

I had the problem once. I bought a wooden bowl to be shipped to Singapore via USPS.. Came in damaged.

took about 4 months before the seller was compensated and he credited me for the same amount..

time.. only time. IF they can't track it.. it is still their problem and don't give up

Most of the time.. it comes in nicely and on via as indicated via their tracking services..

Postal services is an essential but a losing money proposition. IN some countries, they also do other things like a collection center for repairs for large consumer companies, pawnshop services.. 

check back with them once a month and be persistent and have fun whilst you are at it..

rgds
~D


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 30, 2012)

I just received a knife block via the USPS - Box was beat to Shi***T, ripped open and even with packing bubbles the block was beaten to hell. No insurance on it so couldn't go after them. I purchased it via paypal on ebay and the seller was nice enough to drop the sales price by over half considering the damage. Nice thing is it is repairable, I just need to get some sandpaper and fix about 6 spots and re-stain it. $5 fix for a $30 credit - not too bad in my book.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 16, 2012)

Well all's well that ends well. The USPS has approved my claim and paid me 105$ USD, which is just a touch over what I paid for the skillet, (they included shipping costs). I think from now on though I'm going to purchase a PO Box so when I have things of a critical nature sent, they don't land on my front porch.


----------



## Deckhand (May 16, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Well all's well that ends well. The USPS has approved my claim and paid me 105$ USD, which is just a touch over what I paid for the skillet, (they included shipping costs). I think from now on though I'm going to purchase a PO Box so when I have things of a critical nature sent, they don't land on my front porch.



I was thinking about this from time to time. Glad things worked out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 16, 2012)

Sorry you didn't get your skillet, but at least you got your money back in relatively short order.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 16, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Sorry you didn't get your skillet, but at least you got your money back in relatively short order.



Yeah all in all I came out even. I bought a nice 12.5 inch DeBuyer in place of the CI, which has been awesome so far. I do wish I could have received the Griswold, but at least I have my money back.


----------



## 99Limited (May 16, 2012)

Too bad your place doesn't have a package drop-off box like a lot of places do. I'm glad everything worked out though.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 16, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> So the Griswold skillet I ordered is lost somewhere. It shows delivered and it isn't in my hands. It is insured, but I have never delt with a claim. Does anyone have experience with claims?



USPS is horrible. Korin stopped using their services because stuff kept getting lost.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 16, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Yeah all in all I came out even.



Except for the time you were forced to waste.

And your pain and suffering.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 16, 2012)

The funny thing about this, I have more problems with fed-ex, and ups. Both have been late, and damaged packages, and even lost on the truck. Usps has always got there sooner than the end time.

Damn I shouldn't have opened my mouth.


----------

